# Go See The Matrix Reloaded!!!! Now!!! Run!!!!! Don't Finish Reading This!!!! Go!!!!!!



## wdw_ (May 15, 2003)

!!!!!!OMG!!!!!! 

This is the most amazing movie I've ever seen. You have to go see it, but not with out having seen the first Matrix and if possible the short film "Final Flight of the Osiris" (part of the Animatrix).

Anyone else see it?


----------



## solrac (May 15, 2003)

AHHHH YOU RUINED THE MOVIE FOR ME!!!!! just kidding


----------



## ebolag4 (May 15, 2003)

The movie was already sold out for the pre-show last night and the Thursday showing today. I've got tickets for Friday right after work for myself and two buds. We're leaving work early to go see it.

Can't wait!

I need to re-watch the Animatrix stuff again tonight.


----------



## Androo (May 15, 2003)

that movie sucked!
hahaha jks jks... i'm seeing it this weekend, or next weekend..... it looks REALLY good..... i'll take your word for it WDW..... wooooh!
How do you see the animatrix?


----------



## Izzy (May 15, 2003)

You can find the animatrix here:

http://www.intothematrix.com/

cool stuff


----------



## wdw_ (May 15, 2003)

yeah, but you can't watch "Final Flight of the Osiris".


----------



## wdw_ (May 16, 2003)

OMG!!!! I just found out that it's going to be relased in IMAX theaters in June. I am soooooooooo going to see that.

Update:

1500 posts!!!


----------



## anerki (May 16, 2003)

Get the Animatrix DVD, trust me, it's worth it every cent! So really? Final flight of Osiris eh? So that's how it's going to go? So they build on that? How exactly if I may know? (Building up tension, teasing everybody )
(I've tickets for 20:00 tonight (Friday 16)).


----------



## Trip (May 16, 2003)

Dangit! I can't see it until next week because I'm not old enough to buy tickets and me mum is out of town. ::evil:: Oh well though, i'll see it eventually. I havn't heard anything about it at all yet. No reviews from friends or anything so I'm wondering...


----------



## Giaguara (May 16, 2003)

Hm.. Matrix II has to wait. Today they are showing Talk To Her, one film of Almodovar that I've seen only in dubbed version so great, original.. Matrix has to wait. It will be there. (and i don't have _that_ almodovar in dvd) ..


----------



## macavenger (May 16, 2003)

Stay after the credits. They have a preview of the next and last one


----------



## MDLarson (May 16, 2003)

Ack, the movie was cool, but the "sex orgie" wasn't cool.  It was disgusting.  OK, it wasn't really an orgie, but that was the impression I got... not some sort of dance to celebrate the prophecy or whatnot.


----------



## MDLarson (May 16, 2003)

Yeah, somebody was gonna say:  "To deny our instincts is to deny the very thing that makes us human."  I say self-control is under-rated.


----------



## anerki (May 17, 2003)

Movie was great if you ask me  The trailer after the end was awesome. Just one thing, the movie ending is bad, just plain awful, they couldn't've made it more unrealistic


----------



## wdw_ (May 17, 2003)

What was unrealistic about it?


----------



## anerki (May 17, 2003)

SPOILER ALERT

Reply to wdw_

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## wdw_ (May 17, 2003)

Possible Matrix III spoiler

Reply to anerki


----------



## anerki (May 17, 2003)

Good point, hadn't looked at it like that. But now the question remains, will it be like that?  And was it the point of the story or did the writer just write a dead-end and he had to figure an ending. It would make a point, but for that I'd have to see the movie again for that last speech of the guy (you know if you saw the movie). I probably will 

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## hulkaros (May 18, 2003)

...but about those things you mentioned in your "private" discussion:

I have some Questions/Answers here    

Still, I would like you both to fill me in with some more details about those things in another "private" posting, thank you very much


----------



## anerki (May 18, 2003)

Why yes, but ... 



Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2003)

Just bought tickets...gonna be enjoy'n the movie within an hour.

w00t!


----------



## lonny (May 26, 2003)

Watched the movie last nite.
I also believe that the full story will gain some sort of sense with the third chapter.

The Zion party was kind of too MTVish for me. It looked like Cristina Aguilera would just pop up!

I liked two things that make me feel proud of being italian though:

1) the super-gorgeous black lady in white Monica Bellucci
2) the super-sexy black Ducati motorbike


----------



## MikeXpop (May 26, 2003)

Another semi-spoiler.

Anyone else notice how all of the programs were stereotypes? Coarse old black woman, kung fu master, Little old asian man, rich white man, etc?


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2003)

He's something for you kids to think about (spoiler, so drag your mouse over the text if you want to read it)

Start:The programmer said there had already been many different versions of the Matrix, one working off of another. If that doesn't clear things up then consider what the Oracle said: Programs do what they are suppost to, but there are some that go off and do their own thing without even knowing it. In my opinion the "real" world is just another matrix and neo is a program inside of it. It's an eternal loop that describes heaven and hell and the creation of.:End


----------



## Izzy (May 26, 2003)

For those of you who are interested, here is a link to a page with some pretty cool insights into the Matrix story.  

There are spoilers for those of you who haven't seen it.

http://matrixessays.blogspot.com/2003_05_01_matrixessays_archive.html#200298117

It's a good read...thought provoking at least.


----------



## toast (May 26, 2003)

You should all leave this forum and go watch Dogville. Now.


----------



## chevy (May 26, 2003)

Monica is the best


----------

